# Sending Iphone 5 from US



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if I have to pay an custom charges if someone sends me 2-3 iphone 5s here (for me and some mates)? 

Is it even allowed to get it from outside the UAE?

Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

peterpan123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if I have to pay an custom charges if someone sends me 2-3 iphone 5s here (for me and some mates)?
> 
> ...


1 you might get lucky, 3 you'll get hit for sure.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

You will have to pay 5% of the invoice amount which includes the shipping cost too. 

Why do that when you can buy the same from here?


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks!

It wont be available in the UAE until November/December and I'm sure the price there is much cheaper


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

peterpan123 said:


> Thanks!
> It wont be available in the UAE until November/December and I'm sure the price there is much cheaper


They say the 64GB would be in the $399 range. Not sure if its unlocked though.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

creative4art said:


> They say the 64GB would be in the $399 range. Not sure if its unlocked though.


This is the price with a contract. You can get it unlocked for around 899$


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

creative4art said:


> They say the 64GB would be in the $399 range. Not sure if its unlocked though.


Who's "they" ?

Because the starting price on the European store is 679 EUR...


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Who's "they" ?
> 
> Because the starting price on the European store is 679 EUR...


Apple US Website but as said with a contract. without it should start at $649/699


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Generally it always falls in the 699-799 range, combine that with shipping and possible tax... No warranty... Unlock tensions... Is it worth it? Might as well wait a couple months and get one with warranty.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Generally it always falls in the 699-799 range, combine that with shipping and possible tax... No warranty... Unlock tensions... Is it worth it? Might as well wait a couple months and get one with warranty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Still cheaper incl everything + its unlocked...

My question was if there is any tax etc not if I should buy it or not


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Save yerself a lot of money and don't bother. There are other far cheaper options of similar, if not better phones. I really don't get the whole obsession with Apple.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

peterpan123 said:


> Still cheaper incl everything + its unlocked...
> 
> My question was if there is any tax etc not if I should buy it or not


Ya, buying from the USA makes zero sense. You will then have to deal with unlocking it every time there is an OS upgrade, which usually means waiting to upgrade and then having to reload apps. Even if you have to wait (oh my god) get one unlocked


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Ya, buying from the USA makes zero sense. You will then have to deal with unlocking it every time there is an OS upgrade, which usually means waiting to upgrade and then having to reload apps. Even if you have to wait (oh my god) get one unlocked


Said said before, it will be available in an unlocked
Version!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

peterpan123 said:


> Said said before, it will be available in an unlocked
> Version!


I have an ipad which I bought before it was officially launched in the Uae. It is a hong kong piece, and dont face any issues at all. Obviously it was "unlocked".

I bought it about a couple of weeks after it was launched in the US and the premium is about 200 dhs from the official price. Bought it on jadopado.com

You should be ok with the US piece. Just add 5% and you are set ( and if it is not being shipped but in a friend's baggage i doubt you will even pay that 5%. With iphones the availability remains a bit sketchy in the UAE compared to an ipad ( I was looking to buy an iphone 4 last year about 2 weeks after the 4s was lauched, still getting the right color/ storage was an issue, and the price was high


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

This might help with your decision: http://www.7daysindubai.com/iPhone-5-work-UAE/story-16894780-detail/story.html


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that Apple does have an official presence in the UAE, not sure about the release dates etc.. but price would be better definitely, you would be buying from an official Apple store, who have policies in place to protect consumers etc.. (at least that's what I think)... As soon as it launched (the store), a lot of the competitors normalized their prices in accordance... 
Link here:
Official Apple Store AE - Buy the New MacBook Pro with Retina Display, New iPad, iPhone, iPod, Apple TV and More - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates)

In regards to your original query, yeah you will be charged customs, the rate that was mentioned, they rarely ever don't charge on electronics, and hot commodities like the iPhone5 will be charged for sure...


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I paid 10k usd for three ip5 64gb unlocked and will take delivery within a week and this is supposed to be a discount! i know, call me crazy but this is what apple turns in you into!! and the reason there worth more then a half a billion dollars,yet i cant wait


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> This might help with your decision: Apple iPhone 5 may not work in the UAE because of LTE frequency compatibility with Etisalat and Du networks, according to Jacky's Electronics COO Ashish Panjabi | 7 Days Dubai


Thanks, but Du announced that their network supports the new Iphone and they will also offer the new nano sim soon!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

crt454 said:


> i paid 10k usd for three ip5 64gb unlocked, cant wait


Wait... WHAT??!!?? .. quick math reveals you paid AED 12,250.00 for a 64 gb iPhone5 (1$=3.675 AED)... seriously.. well ... yeah .. i'm at a loss for words...


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I seriously doubt that there will be an unlocked version so soon and even if there is, it will not be for the same price. Anywho... if the man has done his research. 

Noted that the question here is only about the tax, so like mentioned above, you are looking at max 5% on the total invoice amount including shipping. 

I would however recommend buying them one by one rather than all together.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

creative4art said:


> I seriously doubt that there will be an unlocked version so soon and even if there is, it will not be for the same price. Anywho... if the man has done his research.
> 
> Noted that the question here is only about the tax, so like mentioned above, you are looking at max 5% on the total invoice amount including shipping.
> 
> I would however recommend buying them one by one rather than all together.


Thanks! If they're not available in the states unlocked from the start, i know for sure they will be in Germany!


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Wait... WHAT??!!?? .. quick math reveals you paid AED 12,250.00 for a 64 gb iPhone5 (1$=3.675 AED)... seriously.. well ... yeah .. i'm at a loss for words...



10K USD = 36,700 AED for 3 iPhones that has .5" more of screen real estate, and claims to be faster and "evolutionary" better. 


Quick Edit: Wouldn't you also need the Connector adapter accessory so that it could work with all the iPod compatible gadgets? So yay, that could be another .5" of height


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Complete and utter madness...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

This thread reminds me how glad I am my broker convinced me on Apple 5 years back


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I am a self-confessed Apple fan boy, but I have yet to find anything that will convince me to upgrade to iPhone-5...

In fact, I hate that Apple changed the connector since I will have tons of old cables from last version.

Eventually, I will upgrade, but not sooner than iPhone-5S.

Back to topic, yes, you will be charged with import duties.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> This thread reminds me how glad I am my broker convinced me on *Apple 5* years back


A certain symmetry there


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

over 5 years and still no main difference to their home screen!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

creative4art said:


> over 5 years and still no main difference to their home screen!


Don't fix what not broken...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ccr said:


> Don't fix what not broken...


I am sure thats what Nokia and Motorola said in their respective hey days before a company came in with disruptive innovations. In all the years that iphones have existed, 2012 is probably the first year when the iphone has not been superior to its competitors on any factor (MAYBE the screen in terms of pixel density, but not so sure if it makes any actual difference to the naked eye). Even the app store is not really superior to the the google play store (yes I know a lot of people will cite the number of apps in the respective stores, but an average user probably does not use more than 50 apps)


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

... with the largest collection of Fart apps! 

I want an app that can convert a whole sentence.  

I love apple products, and maybe the home screen is meant to be that way. They do make A+ products with perfection, but somethings just missing if you take all that Apple blind-love out of the way.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

iPhone 5 will be the biggest failure in Apple history IMHO. 

1st - The screen being larger is going to be hit/miss to users

2nd - The fact it still looks the same

3rd - The new PIN connector which will complicate all their crappy proprietary connections

4th - The camera is still only 8MP

5th - Steve Jobs is gone and he is what made Apple what it was.

6th - Just another i-Redundant device 


I am very curious to see what the conclusion will be of the phone over the next few months! Why settle for a BMW when you can have a Ferrari for the same price?


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

The ones sold in Canada is fully unlocked from Apple. The only question is will the N America version work perfectly in the UAE? Because Apple is releasing 3 different ones pertaining to different LTE Bands

Can someone confirm that the North American one will work with no flaws in Dubai?

Thanks



creative4art said:


> I seriously doubt that there will be an unlocked version so soon and even if there is, it will not be for the same price. Anywho... if the man has done his research.
> 
> Noted that the question here is only about the tax, so like mentioned above, you are looking at max 5% on the total invoice amount including shipping.
> 
> I would however recommend buying them one by one rather than all together.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> iPhone 5 will be the biggest failure in Apple


Sadly, I will have to agree.


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree as well - no ooh or aah here. more like hmm, ok. even the new ipod touch looks gorgeous compared to the new design - but it will still be munched up in the millions!





ccr said:


> Sadly, I will have to agree.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> iPhone 5 will be the biggest failure in Apple history IMHO.


I am curious to see how the existing owners are going to get ticked off when they sell their 4s's for much less than half its price, becuase the new 4s prices are going to be slashed down to a good extent. 

They are calling it the Biggest Redesign... They do use these terms alot even for the smallest of changes. 

But granted if people want a "PREMIUM" looking phone thats powerful and of 4"... Apple will be the only contender. The competition although powerful, are still quite plasticy looking.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope they're not expecting the LtE to work if its bought from North America. The UAE tends to copy Europe more than North America in these matters. The iphone 5 like the new ipad is nothing special. After Steve passed, Apple is showing they are nothing special. He was took those ideas with him.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

crt454 said:


> I paid 10k usd for three ip5 64gb unlocked and will take delivery within a week and this is supposed to be a discount! i know, call me crazy but this is what apple turns in you into!! and the reason there worth more then a half a billion dollars,yet i cant wait


This has to be a typo, or you just took being a fanboy to a whole new level. Im blown away at how much one can waste on a phone because it has an piece of fruit on it, lol.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gotta pay to play, i just read in 7 days newspaper that people are shelling out $5000 usd a piece. So im a poor boy compared to them.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Im apple for life, i still have the iphone 1 that came out years ago still new in shrink wrap in a box and its worth thousands,The value of it just goes up and up.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

crt454 said:


> Im apple for life, i still have the iphone 1 that came out years ago still new in shrink wrap in a box and its worth thousands,The value of it just goes up and up.


Actually it ain't worth anything since you are not selling it and it is not an asset. Just because something has an asking price on e-bay does not make it 'worth' that amount. Right now it is a novelty item that serves little more purpose than a paperweight. But keep on buying and putting on your shelf because my Apple stock keeps going up.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Newspaper says it will be available in the UAE by October. Why not just wait?


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

yea that's only through an agency and there charging 10k aed a pop for the 16gb, sorry but eitsialt and du are expected to get it by the end of December. I got it for a bargain compared to the others.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> iPhone 5 will be the biggest failure in Apple history IMHO.
> 
> 1st - The screen being larger is going to be hit/miss to users(this is plus for many users, think your still using your 6 year old Samsung flip phone and just dont give a crap about apple products OR you just cant afford the IP5)
> 
> ...



1st - The screen being larger is going to be hit/miss to users(this is plus for many users, think your still using your 6 year old Samsung flip phone and just dont give a crap about apple products OR you just cant afford the IP5)

2nd - The fact it still looks the same(how does a brushed aluminum backing, larger screen,different dock connector look the same?:confused2

3rd - The new PIN connector which will complicate all their crappy proprietary connections(just buy the adapter,problem solved)

4th - The camera is still only 8MP(much improved over the previous ip4s)

5th - Steve Jobs is gone and he is what made Apple what it was.
(yea well steve jobs was also around when apple first flopped in the first place)


6th - Just another i-Redundant device 
(oh really? then why is aple stock going up and up up?:confused2


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Heard at the stores the starting price to be AED 6000.... Ridonculous!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There is not much left to innovate for apple. The S3 fares pretty well against iPhone 5 already. Did you watch theSamsung add recently? It was fun like hell i had a good laugh at it. Iphone 5 is without doubt a more efficient phone, but really no innovation that would stand apart.

People buying Apple are the loyal folks because if you compare you get more bang for you buck with the S3. just saying specs wise, performance, it is all over the place. If you are apple fan don't jump the gun just go and check the results. Of course there preferences on the screen size and incredibly on connector preferences.

It makes sense to have a higher price if you are innovative but the gap has closed sharply on this.If I were Samsung I would cut S3 price a notch. There is a deal going on the phone by the way in one of these coupon sites. 

I am not a S3 owner, had an iPhone, had a bb, now I am a proud owner of an Xperia.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> ...if you compare you get more bang for you buck with the S3. just saying specs wise, performance...


I am an Apple user, but hoping not being considered as a rabid fan... 

For me PERSONALLY, it is the experience and convenience of iOS / Mac that attract me.

I don't have time to be a computer geek, and with very little efforts, all of the iOS / Mac devices used my family are synch'ed with the same everyday information / apps / etc. In short, all Apple products that we own integrated perfectly. I just have to adjust one device, and all devices are updated.

And so simple for my young son and wife to enjoy the iOS devices without my constant geeking over their shoulders to make sure they all work.

Specs are important to some people, but the user experience is what sets Apple apart from others (IMHO).


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> I am an Apple user, but hoping not being considered as a rabid fan...
> 
> For me PERSONALLY, it is the experience and convenience of iOS / Mac that attract me.
> ...
> Specs are important to some people, but the user experience is what sets Apple apart from others (IMHO).


True, the apple products do collaborate rather easily, but I do think Android is still getting an unfair shake due to their god awful earlier OS versions, the new one's are pretty nifty and the user experience/collaboration options are right up there with Apple (IMHO).. but again, to each his own.. everyone has their reasons, I for one am not a 'fanboy' of either..


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I love apple products and do appreciate thm for their quality and perfect bug free software. But I am not a fan boy and do not support Apple as a company. 
They are now suing Samsung for $770m again in damages and banning 16 of their products from US! We all know what the top 5 on that list would be. Is that the only way apple can capture sales for the new phone? By bullying through? Pity. 

Sorry to go off topic. Can't be deleted if found inappropriate.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ozzindxb (Sep 22, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Generally it always falls in the 699-799 range, combine that with shipping and possible tax... No warranty... Unlock tensions... Is it worth it? Might as well wait a couple months and get one with warranty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


Doesn't apple have worldwide warranty on their products anyway? My new iPhone already delivered in the uk just need to get it to dubai


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ozzindxb said:


> Doesn't apple have worldwide warranty on their products anyway? My new iPhone already delivered in the uk just need to get it to dubai


Regarding warranty best to check here:

Official Apple Store - Buy the new iPhone 5, iPod touch, iPod nano, iPad, MacBook Pro, and More. - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

So if anyone is trying to get their hands on an Iphone 5 they could look into this:
Shop Online for Electronics, Phones, Computers, Clothing, Shoes & moreDeal Of the Day
(scroll down to the listing for the iPhone5 16gb)...


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

As per the Page, you can buy an s3 + 15.6" i7 Toshiba laptop for the price of an iPhone 

Sent from my Nexus 7 tab using Expat Forum


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

creative4art said:


> As per the Page, you can buy an s3 + 15.6" i7 Toshiba laptop for the price of an iPhone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 tab using Expat Forum


Still cheaper than getting it from the US at USD 2000 a pop which someone on this thread is paying


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Still cheaper than getting it from the US at USD 2000 a pop which someone on this thread is paying


Stores say that they will be selling it for AED 6000 which is roughly $2250... Crazy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 tab using Expat Forum


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

You can get iPhone 5 for 3999 16gb and 4499 32gb


----------



## deevineb (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just purchased a 32GB iPhone 5 from the UK for £599 - approx AED3,570.

Does anyone know when the Nano sims will be released in Dubai?


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

crt454 said:


> I paid 10k usd for three ip5 64gb unlocked and will take delivery within a week and this is supposed to be a discount! i know, call me crazy but this is what apple turns in you into!! and the reason there worth more then a half a billion dollars,yet i cant wait


Hey crt, where did you get it from? apple website or store? checked apple website but unlocked versions were not yet available for sale..one store in the mall didn't hv unlcoked version also..i'm still in Houston and WANT to get one unlocked b4 heading to D-town..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

houstonian2012 said:


> Hey crt, where did you get it from? apple website or store? checked apple website but unlocked versions were not yet available for sale..one store in the mall didn't hv unlcoked version also..i'm still in Houston and WANT to get one unlocked b4 heading to D-town..


If you have a good relationship with AT&T they unlocked my iPhone this year for free.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

I've just been in Geant in IBN Battuta mall and they had the iphone 5 for AED4999 for the16gb version.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

:tongue1: A lot of fanboys here, makes me sad. 
Android is by far the superior phone and if I was a person looking for the new phone, I would get the S3 over the Iphone5. Before you guys pelt me with your old iphones or other devices, I have owned several iphones, ipads, etc. and have seen where you can get sucked into the allusion that you have the best device out there.... I have since converted to Android.... a lot of the new things that iOS 6 and iPhone5 has have been on Android for years.... 
Bigger screen? Welcome to 2010... Android manufacturers have been doing that since then if not earlier. 
Swype keyboard? Yeah, that was on the oldest Samsung Galaxy phone. 
Panoramic camera ability? I have been using that as a factory camera setting for my Android devices for almost 2 years
Navigation - Google maps has that.... but if you get the new phone you lose Google Maps and also YouTube.... oh nooooo....
Send a text message when you can't answer the phone? Been there, done that.
Use your music to wake you up in the alarm settings? Seriously? This is what Apple is claiming as new?

Admittedly, Android is more for the consumer that is knowledgeable and wants to do more with his/her device than others. Apple devices are good devices for the mainstream and those that want a seamless experience and don't bother with the other. Not saying that Androids are not seamless (especially when they get JellyBean -project Butter to those in the know-) which will make that phone insane and leave it no true competitor. Also, many people have hacked the iphone and made it do things they want and saw Android devices do (like tethering). 

Anyway, your money and your preferences.... do with it what you want.... 
I am happy for Apple (stock is doing well  ) and Apple users, you guys can finally do things we have been doing for years. However, I must issue a warning.... if you try to tell me that your phone is really cool and show me something that I can already do on my Android, I am kicking you in the teeth. Good Day.... I said Good Day....



houstonian2012 said:


> Hey crt, where did you get it from? apple website or store? checked apple website but unlocked versions were not yet available for sale..one store in the mall didn't hv unlcoked version also..i'm still in Houston and WANT to get one unlocked b4 heading to D-town..


Go to Verizon and buy the phone, it comes factory unlocked. 
But you will need to get the new Nano-SIM which I doubt Du or Etisalat will issue you if you don't have their phone or they will issue it to you at a cost (it is Dubai, so it will be expensive).


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

@Indo you are simply crazy, it is much better to spend 2-5 times what a phone is worth so you can be the one of the first to have it. Plus you get an Apple sticker you can put on your car.


----------



## manabroad (Aug 29, 2012)

There was a bid for $11000+ on Ebay before the phone even was released, with 37 bids mind you.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

fcjb1970;907314...it is much better to spend 2-5 times what a phone is worth so you can be the one of the first to have it...[/QUOTE said:


> Is this like the 15-minute of fame thingie ? Because it will take as long for it to be released...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

This one is hilarious too


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

*unlocked*

Not available until October 19th, but this is the first no contract version in the US. $500 USD 16gb

Go to mycricket [dot] com for details. 

I guess I can't post links until I have 4-6 post?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

davidstephen said:


> Not available until October 19th, but this is the first no contract version in the US. $500 USD 16gb
> 
> Go to mycricket [dot] com for details.
> 
> I guess I can't post links until I have 4-6 post?


The version you mentioned is CDMA, can't be used here i'm afraid.. No SIM.. 

I think you need 5 posts before being able to post links etc..


----------



## Pouriafar (Oct 2, 2012)

if you get from us , 4G LTE wont work here and also it may get locked as they are not factory unlocked - also you should pay 5 % - why dont you try to buy from here ? it will be cheaper


----------

